# Convertible FF helmet the way to go?



## mmmiles (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm keen to get a FF helmet - the more protection I have the harder I like to go, and particularly for travelling where I want to mitigate as many trip-ending injuries as possible.
I currently have a good half shell specialized Ambush which I am very happy with, but always a little worried about my teeth eating a tree or tasting rocks.

If I only bring one helmet with me, is it worth investing in a convertible? 

Will I regret that FF when I'm on easy trails, double track or long sweaty climbs?

Do folks with convertible FF regularly take the chin off or not worth the hassle?

Got a lot of positive feedback on Bell Super and Fox Proframe (not convertible but well ventilated)


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Love my bell super 3r. Use it 90% in FF mode, but take the chinguard off on long climbs or low risk trails. Its really well ventilated and fits great.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

Bell Super DH here.....literally the most comfortable helmet I’ve ever had the luxury of nestling my head into. I ride my local x-country trails with just the bucket. Planning a couple drive up and bomb down trips where the full face will definitely be appreciated.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

I ride with Bell Super 3r, most of the times I ride without the chinguard on the climbs, and put it on while I am resting at the trail head, the only exception to this is on super cold winter mornings where I ride with chinguard and goggles to prevent my face to freeze .


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been contemplating this same scenario recently. Thanks for the recommendations guys. Looks like the Super DH as well as the Super 3R can be had at some great sale prices around the interwebs right now.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I had one. Short version, I would rather have two helmets. I rarely took the chinbar off, so it was just extra weight and complication.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a bell super as my single helmet. Run it halfshell 90% of the time. I even use it road riding. Im in tropics so a FF gets hot and stiffling real fast. I take it traveling too.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a Giro Switchblade. I really like it. I wear the 3/4 helmet more than I expected on it's own, esp. in cooler weather. I ride with it set up as a full face when I'm riding lifts or feeling like I might be getting into sketchier stuff than normal.


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

I used giro, super, super 2, super 3r and my last one is Bell DH version, amazing helmet, its the only one that feels perfect for me. My 12 years old son has one too. The way to go.









TB3 CC, SCOTT GENIUS, COMMENCAL META


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

There was a similar thread over on vital a few weeks ago. I'll copy my response from that thread. I have fairly extensive experience with helmets in this category. The tldr version is I've tried the convertible route and while it's fine if you can only have one helmet, I prefer a dedicated half shell and dedicated full face (I actually have a dedicated half shell, dedicated light weight full face, and dedicated full size full face for park now). 

Copy and pasted from the vital thread: 


11/22/2018 2:38pm
I've had/have the following helmets in this category over the past few years:

MET Parachute
Bell Super 2R
Bell Super 3R
Giro Switchblade 
Bell Super DH 
Fox Proframe 


Also a Giro disciple (regular DH full face). Thoughts on each: 

MET Parachute: very comfortable, light weight, very goofy looking. Poor chin/jaw coverage, still got face rash when crashing with it twice before I totaled it. 

Bell Super 2R: loved the removable chinbar, great helmet. Needed to pull these plastic pads out of the inside to make it fit. No huge crashes, wanted a more secure feeling helmet for Enduro racing so got a:

Giro Switchblade: this helmet sucked. Very uncomfortable to get on, heavy, hot. Took a digger wearing it at a bike park and the chin bar came off (on review the plastic clips on the upper shell where the metal arms of the chinbar clip into bent and broke) allowing my face to drag on the ground and get some good rash. Guess it saved me from a broken jaw though. My least favorite of all those I've tried. 

Bell Super 3R: got after my foray with the Giro. No huge difference from the 2R. Good helmet overall, got dinged up from low hanging branches, etc. over a year of ownership so replaced it with the: 

Bell Super DH: noticeably larger and slightly heavier than my 2R/3R. Much more secure feeling with the chinbar on but also rather uncomfortable. Chin bar noticeably more difficult to attach than with the 2R/3R. Use this mostly for my halfshell now but still bring the chinbar along if doing a big climb/big descent type ride. But uncomfortable to wear in full face mode for prolonged periods so got the:

Fox Proframe: favorite of the enduro/light full face helmets so far. Honestly I notice very little difference in ventilation compared to the Super DH in halfshell mode, and it's loads lighter/more comfortable/better ventilated than the Super DH in full face mode. Not as secure feeling overall as the Super DH, so I use my Giro true full face for bike parks or more gnarly enduro races. 


Hope this helps. For what it's worth all helmets have done a good job saving my noggin when crashing in them.


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

rpearce1475 said:


> There was a similar thread over on vital a few weeks ago. I'll copy my response from that thread. I have fairly extensive experience with helmets in this category. The tldr version is I've tried the convertible route and while it's fine if you can only have one helmet, I prefer a dedicated half shell and dedicated full face (I actually have a dedicated half shell, dedicated light weight full face, and dedicated full size full face for park now).
> 
> Copy and pasted from the vital thread:
> 
> ...


For me the bell DH is a lot easier to attach the chinbar than the other super. Also you can remove the ff helmet without remove the chinbar, something i couldn't with the othwr version.

TB3 CC, SCOTT GENIUS, COMMENCAL META


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

One thing to note - the MET Parachute only had the removable chinbar for the 1st generation. For subsequent releases it was simply an enduro ff helmet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

